# Should Taiwan be unified with China?



## supermarine (Apr 25, 2004)

Alright people, we got a serious problem on our hands. From what i have read, things have escalated from bad to worse over there. China has been in growing support that taiwan should come back to china. On the other hand, polls from taiwan have been saying, 73% of them would fight if there was an invasion from communist china. In my opinion, if the us didnt help em out in the case of an invasion, China would win, but not without a bloody fight. China has many more men and more equipment, but taiwan is technologicly superior. Also, if john kerry went into office, would he support taiwan in the event of war.  Do you people think that America is withdrawing support from taiwan, in order to increase relations with communist china? Well, lets get this Asian bash started! (And this is the closest chat room that i could get on this topic, i think u should make one like, asian political chat)


:chains: :56:   :fu2: 

:cof:


----------



## preemptingyou03 (Apr 25, 2004)

According to Bush, if China invaded Taiwan, we'd nuke China. He told the Chinese PM this.

I guess Kerry would be right in saying world leaders want him to defeat Bush. World leaders like communists, dictators, and terrorists.


----------



## supermarine (Apr 25, 2004)

ok, now on to the different topic on taiwan, do u people think that taiwan should be givin back to china?
I personaly think its a horrible idea.


----------



## preemptingyou03 (Apr 25, 2004)

I agree, that's a bad idea.


----------



## supermarine (Apr 25, 2004)

hey, why wont sum more guys come and chat on this room, maybe avatar, or zhukov?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 28, 2004)

cause there usually isnt alot of activity over here.

No Taiwan shouldnt be given back to China. Not unless China decides to surrender to Taiwan and become a Free nation.


----------



## Zhukov (Apr 29, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if, by one means or another, the Kerry Campaign was being donated to by Red China.  The Chinese would certainly be interested in having a communist sympathizer in the White House.  John Kerry's stance on Taiwan would likely be so conciliatory to the PRC that the damage done to democratic institutions in Taiwan in a mere four years could be irreversible.

Though we have a "One China Policy" it is definately in our interests and in the long-term interests of the citizens of the People's Republic of China that Taiwan continue to be a semi-autonomous entity through which capitalist influence and democratic ideas can enter China.

We can only hope that over time China will begin to reform itself along lines more in tune with ourselves and our ideals.  Certain aspects of socialism will undoubtedly never go away (which I believe is due to a type of _groupthink_ inherent to many Asian cultures), but perhaps freedom of religion and political expression, as well as a limited degree of private property and private enterprise might one day become a reality.

However, as it currently stands, any aggressive move on China's part toward Taiwan will be met by a military response from the U. S. A.


----------



## supermarine (Apr 29, 2004)

i do want to know how long it would take for china to complete an invasion of taiwan, if the us diddnt back em, keep in mind taiwan does have a stiff defence.


----------



## Zhukov (Apr 29, 2004)

In the face of a full blown communist invasion, with the knowledge that we weren't coming to help them, they wouldn't last very long.  The might just surrender rather than have the entire island destroyed.

In all seriousness, I think many people would try to swim away, and many people would commit suicide.


----------



## supermarine (Apr 29, 2004)

i dissagree, i read an article of the polling said that 75% of the mandarines are willing to die for taiwan. THey also have better weapons than the chinese.(they bought it from us) i would estemate, if they nuke it, that day it would be done. But in the case of a full blown invasion, maybe 3 days to take out the main army. and then a month to take out the gurrila forces. After thats all done id estemate that the mandarines would have lost 80% of their people and the first chinese invasion landing and air force would lose 60%


----------



## supermarine (Apr 29, 2004)

and how do u put a pitcure on the side of ur paragraph?


----------



## Zhukov (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supermarine _
> i dissagree, i read an article of the polling said that 75% of the mandarines are willing to die for taiwan.



It's easy to talk tough to a pollster, I doubt it's as easy to stand your ground while half a million Red Chinese soldiers are running at you.  Further, by your posed question, I assumed the Taiwanese would know we weren't coming.  That would give their morale a severe hit.  The realization of 1.6 billion to 21.5 million, with no outside help, might sap their will to fight pretty quickly.  But I hope we never find out. 



> if they nuke it



That would never happen.



Of course, it's all speculation.  I don't know what sort of anti-ship and anti-air defenses the Taiwanese posses, or, more importantly, in what quantities, but anything fixed in place would be destroyed initially.  If they have a good number of Stinger missile systems, TOW missiles, good landing prevention measures, and immeadiately resorted to sniping from within cities they could hold out for awhile I'm sure.  The question is would they want to?

In any event, there'd still be people swimming for it.





> and how do u put a pitcure on the side of ur paragraph?



If your refering to an avatar, like Marshall Zhukov on mine, click on the small "user cp" button at the top of any page.  You'll find options to customize your profile.  Under 'Edit Options' you'll have the ability to assign an avatar.


----------



## supermarine (Apr 29, 2004)

But the fact that taiwan is an island dramaticly takes away from the advantage of numbers. And if it did come to war i do think they would fight for their country. Those guys are the only chinese people i have faith in.


----------



## Zhukov (Apr 29, 2004)

The fact that it is an island makes it an easy endeavor to surround and strangle.  China could cripple Taiwan with an embargo alone in maybe a month, possibly less.


----------



## insein (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by preemptingyou03 _
> *According to Bush, if China invaded Taiwan, we'd nuke China. He told the Chinese PM this.
> 
> I guess Kerry would be right in saying world leaders want him to defeat Bush. World leaders like communists, dictators, and terrorists. *



Yep he flew in and met him in a New York Restaurant.


----------



## supermarine (Apr 29, 2004)

i would like to argue with sum1 who dissagreas with me. That they think that taiwan should be unified with red china instead of us all just agreeing with eachother.


----------



## Gop guy (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by preemptingyou03 _
> *According to Bush, if China invaded Taiwan, we'd nuke China. He told the Chinese PM this.
> 
> I guess Kerry would be right in saying world leaders want him to defeat Bush. World leaders like communists, dictators, and terrorists. *



Yes they do, Bush is right to do whatever it takes to protect Taiwan.


----------



## insein (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gop guy _
> *Yes they do, Bush is right to do whatever it takes to protect China. *



You mean Taiwan.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 30, 2004)

Taiwan...

First of all, China's navy is almost non-existent.  Their air force is somewhat better, but not enough to to a serious parachuist invasion, ala D-Day.  Not to mention, we would be able to see via satellite if China was massing troops, ships, or planes for an invasion.  So a major invasion of Taiwan is probably not going to happen.
What could happen is a missile strike, wiht conventional or nuclear warheads - which is why Taiwan is looking for some type of SDI defense.


----------



## Gop guy (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by insein _
> *You mean Taiwan. *



Oh my God, I am an idiot, I'm gonna fix that now.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 30, 2004)

Actually GG wasnt totally incorrect refering to Taiwan as China. We refered to them as China for the first half the cold war. in a way they are China in exile. Although the population and politics has changed so much i dont think it really matters.


----------



## supermarine (Apr 30, 2004)

you know how red china says taiwan is a rebelling province, well, technicly the reds rebelled against the nationalists, and the nationalists were forced to go to taiwan. so china is the one thats rebelling.


----------



## Gop guy (May 5, 2004)

That's a fact there.


----------

